# Yikes! I Got Rap Music On My Media Player! Get It Off!



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay,

I little embarrassment here.

I had someone use my computer. 

They played and downloaded some praise music (not so bad...at least some of it), ..

....but there was also a few rap songs on there. Aaaargh!

Now, when I open windows media player and click on file I can see the past 10-12 songs played on my windows media player. One selection is something about "booty" --and it has nothing to do about Pirates I don't believe.

How do I erase my windows archive and get all these songs out of my hard drive and any record of them? 

If I lend out my pooter again, they might think that I am a fan of J Zee or D Piddly or some other guy with gold teeth and bullet holes underneath their baggy pants!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2007)

O yes....I almost forgot....


PEACE OUT, DAWG!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2007)

If it's Windows Media Player, you should be able to go to the Media Library and kick that booty right out of there.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2007)

Wooohooo...

Computer stuff can frustrate you for hours...and then 2 seconds of advice solves your problems. 

Thanks! No more Piddly D! No more songs about backing things up either.


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> O yes....I almost forgot....
> 
> 
> PEACE OUT, DAWG!



Yo Dawg, you know you downloaded the Rap.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2007)

No Fiddy Cent? Oh, man!

Seriously, I've never been able to answer a computer question on this board before, it's usually above my head. I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## raekwon (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's make sweeping generalizations about _every_ genre of music!

All rap is about "booty" and "hoes".
All country music is about getting drunk because your dog died.
All rock is about rebellion against parents and "the man".
All Southern Gospel is by old people who want to be finally taken out of the world.
All CCM is a vapid copy of something in the "secular" world, only stuffed full of "Christian" clichés.

(Okay, so the last two are actually true, but anyway . . .)


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2007)

And then there's the 7-11 praise songs...

Actually no one was making generalizations - Pergy found a song about "booty" on his Windows Media, and I told him how to get if off there. I don't know if there were any songs about garden implements or not.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 29, 2007)

turmeric said:


> And then there's the 7-11 praise songs...
> 
> Actually no one was making generalizations - Pergy found a song about "booty" on his Windows Media, and I told him how to get if off there. I don't know if there were any songs about garden implements or not. :bigsmile:



I'm aware. I just wanted to make some sweeping generalizations. Try it sometime!


----------

